

Visualize javascript events on a page - NicoJuicy

I use it sometimes to check out easter eggs on a web page or debugging other people&#x27;s javascript code :)<p>In chrome (probably works in other browsers to), bookmark this:<p>javascript:(function(){if(typeof VisualEvent!=&#x27;undefined&#x27;){if(document.getElementById(&#x27;Event_display&#x27;)){VisualEvent.fnClose();}else{VisualEvent.fnInit();}}else{var n=document.createElement(&#x27;script&#x27;);n.setAttribute(&#x27;language&#x27;,&#x27;JavaScript&#x27;);n.setAttribute(&#x27;src&#x27;,&#x27;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sprymedia.co.uk&#x2F;design&#x2F;event&#x2F;media&#x2F;js&#x2F;event-loader.js&#x27;);document.body.appendChild(n);}})();;<p>When you&#x27;re on the page, click on the bookmark and everything is visualized.<p>Here is a screenshot of Google.com after visualizing it : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;tEDvSmm
======
NicoJuicy
I should note, it doesn't work with ssl

And clickable link here: [http://imgur.com/tEDvSmm](http://imgur.com/tEDvSmm)

